# Bad Boy ZT for 4 acres?



## jrwpmw (May 16, 2014)

I have about 4 acres, mostly flat.

I'm kind of sold on the Bad Boy based on price and build. The ZT is considered Residential. It comes with a Kohler Pro 7000 or Kawasaki FR & 3100 transmission.

I was looking at the CTZ (high end residential/low end commercial). It comes with a Kohler Confident, Kawasaki FS or Briggs Cyclonic & I think & 3400 transmission.

The CTZ is About $1,100 more. The dealer said in his opinion, the CTZ is not worth the extra money. Actually, the deck, frame, etc. is the same at the ZT. The engine & transmissions are the two big upgrades you get.

The Bad Boy website recommends the ZT for 3 acres or less (weekly), the CTZ is rated 4 acres or less daily.

Anyway, do you think the ZT will do the job? I would not have concerns with the CTZ, but $1,100 is a lot to blow if I really don't need too!

Thanks


----------

